

Thousands of girls enduring debilitating illnesses after routine vaccination - notsony
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/thousands-of-teenage-girls-enduring-debilitating-illnesses-after-routine-school-cancer-vaccination-10286876.html

======
Laforet
Oh the it's the Indie again, this surely goes well with the following
masterpiece.

[http://www.slate.com/content/dam/slate/blogs/business_inside...](http://www.slate.com/content/dam/slate/blogs/business_insider/2013/12/06/131206_bi_osama.jpeg.CROP.promovar-
mediumlarge.jpeg)

I would be very reluctant to assign blame just yet. This bears a lot of
resemblence to how the Wakefield saga unfolded - lots of outwardly strong
evidence that ultimately turned into vapour, from either a lack of knowledge
in epidermiology or sheer disingenuity.

Back to the topic, I am probably not the most impartial commenter - I have
lost somebody important to cervical cancer and have always been an outspoken
supporter of HPV vaccine since. That said, there has been an increasing number
of peer-reviewed post-hoc studies looking into the issue and I agree that this
should be investigated further. ADR is high complex and highly idiosyncratic;
the more we know the better it will be for everybody.

